# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thai Rezepte / Küche >  Fische / Thailand

## TeigerWutz

*Fische / Suesswasser*

Der SPOTTED FEATHERBACK / Notopterus chitala 





...den der Hr. Baumeister _Pla Thong_ genannt hat, wird wirklich in manchen Gegenden ตองกราย dtong-gray genannt!

Auch schon mal  หางแพน / haang paen.

Ueblicherweise aber am Markt nur kurz : ปลากราย / *pla gray*  genannt.

Dabei ist's dann wurscht, ob es sich um einen: 

*Grey* [Notopterus notopterus]  สลาด, ฉลาด,ตอง, หางแพน, วาง

*Striped*  [Notopterus blanci] ตองลาย 

od. *Spotted* [Notopterus chitala (Hamilton-Buchanan)] กราย, หางแพน, ตองกราย  handelt.

Euer KS  TW

----------


## TeigerWutz

*Großer Schlangenkopffisch*  /  Channa micropeltes



• ปลชะโด / tscha do
• ปลแมลงภู่ / malaeng pu
• ปลอ้ายป๊อก / aibok ? (...noch nie gehoert!)

LG TW

----------

